

Mac App Store in dire need of in-app purchase ability - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/1/8/mac-app-store-in-dire-need-of-in-app-purchase-ability.html

======
Skroob
Agreed. It was something the iOS app store needed as well. Obviously it's in
the works, I'm sure it won't be too long.

~~~
alexknight
It certainly would be incumbent upon Apple to do it. It's just early days for
the Mac App Store. Next 6 months should be interesting!

------
mvelie
Need something like gamecenter, and the ability for current customers to
transfer a license or something like that.

It would be nice on both app stores (ios/mac) to have upgrading pricing for
apps.

